# Hydraulic lift cylinder



## sealcoater (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone tried the 12 volt lift cylinder from northern tool.It looks like it might work pretty well to lift a plow,just dont know how strong it is.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Post a link so guys don't have to chase down what your talking about.


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep might be a good idea. I looked on their site and still couldn't find it.


----------



## sealcoater (Oct 31, 2009)

*Part #*

Northern tool part #125011 northern industrial linear actuator....Think it would work.Hook it up just like a truck cylinder,or mount it directly to the plow and you would have down force.Maybe


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

I don't see anyplace where it states it is hydraulic.

Years ago I tried a screw actuator, it didn't last long due to the rough surface I plow. For down pressure I found it was best to have a forgiving down pressure rather than a solid down pressure. In other words, if the blade hits a rock let it move up rather than hold it solid.

Plus, I found the actuator was too slow for my purposes. The one you are looking at runs at 1.57 ft. per minute. For comparison purposes the Warn 2500 winch I use runs at 18 ft. per minute.


----------



## countryboy9799 (Jan 9, 2010)

Heres the link
http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200333243_200333243

I dont think it would work because I calculated it would take 25 seconds to lift it. Thats probably assuming no load too.

I am new to this, is 7 7/8ths enough travel to lift a plow?
How heavy are these blades to lift?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I was going to look into the Mibar kit but found out it will not work with a Power Pivot. :crying:


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a feeling that it would not do to well in the cold.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC-GregH;953244 said:


> I was going to look into the Mibar kit but found out it will not work with a Power Pivot. :crying:


most things don't work with the power pivot, including the power pivot itself. :waving:

ok sorry about that but I could'nt resist.

you get your key's yet and a bracket made to help hold them in place?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I sure did. I spent most of the day getting it ready before the last storm. The funny thing is, they sent me new replacements overnight that are 2mm thicker then the original keys. So I had to spend half the day grinding them flat enough to fit in the slots. I had called Warn to let them know they sent the wrong keys. The guy said he'd get the right keys out to me next day. Well, they came and they are used and bent AND both are different sizes. They aren't worth a *****. You can clearly see the difference. The one on the right is the thicker new one then they sent me the junk ones on the left. To me, that's not acceptable as a replacement part. I'm done with Warn products. I'll find better alternatives to use then Warn.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Pics aren't that good sorry.


----------

